# It Says "this Item Is Not Compatible With Your Device" When Trying To Install Apps



## THpubs (Jul 21, 2012)

Before installing Cyanogenmod, I used Kaspersky Tablet in my device and it worked perfectly. After installing CM 9 RC2 in my Galaxy tab (GT-P3113) now I can't install Kaspersky! It says "This item is not compatible with your device"! But it is compatible! How can I fix this?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

This is most commonly caused by a change in DPI. What's yours set too? (And isn't there a Galaxy Tab forum?)


----------



## THpubs (Jul 21, 2012)

The DPI is now set to 160


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Is that the right DPI for your device? That is one of the standard DPIs, so it might be.


----------



## THpubs (Jul 21, 2012)

No idea... I think the device have a higher DPI... How to find it?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm downloading the stock ROM for that tablet to check. It's in build.prop.

EDITownload failed. Since I've never even seen one of these tablets, and you're in a rather low traffic part of the forum, I'm going to point you here. http://rootzwiki.com/forum/501-samsung-galaxy-tab-2-7-10/ I'd ask there.


----------

